# Holy crap!!!! Did that just happen??



## Braven05

I'll write a more complete birth story later but...I came in for induction at 7:30 am at less than one cm dilated and 0% effacement...was put on misotropol (sp?) to soften and dilate my cervix. After 5 1/2 hours I had dilated to one cm and effaced to 50% - the nurses kept saying it could be 3 days for dilation/induction...the meds for dilation were KILLING me...it was horrible...and when I was checked again I was dilated to 3 and 70% effaced..so they started pitocin...and an hour and a half later I asked to be checked to see if I was dilated to 4 cm to get my epidural and HOLY shit I was dilated to 9 cm already...pushed for maybe 45 minutes and poof! out she came! Avery Amelia arrive at 12:25 am weighing 8 lbs 12 oz. I got a second degree tear...but my baby is here!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Awh omg congrats! cant wait to see pictures


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh wow congrats :) xx:happydance:


----------



## shortie1990

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## prettykitty

Awww I've been so waiting for your birth story chick!! 

Congrats!!! Xxxx


----------



## darkangel1981

congrats xxx


----------



## Su11

Huge congrats :happydance:


----------



## mummyx2

Congratulations hun, nice and speedy induction. :flower:

xx


----------



## rachy12342

Ah ace well done! x


----------



## niks28

congratulations to u and ur family and well done xx


----------



## kstan

Congratulations and well done xx


----------



## jessie_m

Congrats mama! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## MrsGM

Congratulations :D


----------



## Violet3

Congratulations again ! (I already said it on your induction thread :haha:) xxxx :hugs:
:flower:


----------



## JZW

Congrats! x


----------



## Emz_number3

congrats Braven well done!!


----------



## Lizzy78

I'm so happy for you!! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww congrats hun have been waiting for your birth announcement!! Can't wait to see pics of her! Xx


----------



## dooop

Congratulations on your little girl ;D! 
Such a pretty name xx


----------



## jojo74

Congratulation!!!! So happy for you, glad it was quick for you, cant wait to see pics! xx


----------



## Cloe

Yay! Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Louise-B

Brilliant - congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pics xxx


----------



## Twinkles

Congrats!!!


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations! :)


----------



## EmmaFTM

Congratulations :happydance: xxx


----------



## LadyHutch

YAY!!! I am so glad we got to go on this amazing journey together -- online at least, Braven!

I've known you since 1st trimester. Its soo cool we both got induced and got thru this within hours of each other. Feels GREAT now, doesn't it? =)

Congrats to you, OH and little Avery =)


----------



## mummylove

Congrats hun


----------



## hch

wahooooooo congrats hunni!xxxx


----------



## babytimeee

Ahhh congrats Braven! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Ro2212

Congratulations!! And well done! Big hugs to you both! xx


----------



## Frecks

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## chrischris83

Congrats I'm glad to hear she is finally here


----------



## magicbubble

congratulations and amelia is one of my fAVOUrite girls names. i want to see pictures :)


----------



## Braven05

LadyHutch said:


> YAY!!! I am so glad we got to go on this amazing journey together -- online at least, Braven!
> 
> I've known you since 1st trimester. Its soo cool we both got induced and got thru this within hours of each other. Feels GREAT now, doesn't it? =)
> 
> Congrats to you, OH and little Avery =)

YES, people keep asking how I am and all I can say is a hell of a lot better than I was last night! That induction was NOT easy...but Avery is here and I love her to pieces!


----------



## seoj

Congrats hun!!!! So happy your baby has arrived ;) 

Love the name too- that is our LO's middle name as well. hehe.


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats, that's wonderful! Can't wait to see pics, I'll bet she's gorgeous!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Congrats!


----------



## kimber89

awh thats great braven!! congrats xxx


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations!!

I sympathise, I had a 2nd degree tear too :(


----------



## JosieM

Congrats and well done!!:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

awww yay cant wait to see pics. ive been waiting for that little one to be born lol


----------



## Courtcourt

Woohoo congrats Braven! Need some pictures! :)


----------



## Braven05

hospital wifi settings won't let me upload...soon as I get outta here I promise!


----------



## Lawhra

Aw Braven, congratulations! I remember all your troubles in First Tri and now here you are, a mummy :) Yay!


----------



## mushy1981

Massive congrats hun!!! Totally chuffed for you, followed you for a looooooong time and I am soo pleased for ya!

Clare x


----------



## Courtcourt

ProudMumOfOne said:


> Aw Braven, congratulations! I remember all your troubles in First Tri and now here you are, a mummy :) Yay!


YA! Braven you can poop again! LMAO!


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Lawhra

Courtcourt said:


> ProudMumOfOne said:
> 
> 
> Aw Braven, congratulations! I remember all your troubles in First Tri and now here you are, a mummy :) Yay!
> 
> 
> YA! Braven you can poop again! LMAO!Click to expand...

:rofl: I'd forgotten about that particular problem!


----------



## Braven05

ProudMumOfOne said:


> Courtcourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMumOfOne said:
> 
> 
> Aw Braven, congratulations! I remember all your troubles in First Tri and now here you are, a mummy :) Yay!
> 
> 
> YA! Braven you can poop again! LMAO!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'd forgotten about that particular problem!Click to expand...

Haha well not really....I did once on Friday but not since...2nd degree tear...kinda scared to go now...plus need some meds to help things I think


----------



## beebee17

Ah babe delighted for you! Wow that was a quick one! 

Congratulations to you and your OH on your new arrival she is the cutest! xx


----------



## prettymachine

so happy for you!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Huge congrats Braven!!!!!!


----------



## angelandbump

congratulations xx


----------



## Mrshoffie

Congrats x


----------

